# Check Out My Starfighter



## dreamwalker (Aug 12, 2005)

Its not exactly art in the traditional sence but i figure some of you might appriciate it anyway.
http://www.theskyunion.com/starfighter.jpg

I'll be releasing more views shortly.
All comments and crits welcome.
Thanks


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 12, 2005)

That looks quite interesting - is this one of your own designs??


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah,
The origanal influences for the design as far as the shape is concerned, where probably homeworld and star wars. Although i've gone through many versions over the period of a few years, this being the latest. Instead of modifing it further, im going to move on to designs eariler in the time line in view to have a website showing a kind of catalogue of technology purely as a theme for a graphic portfolio.

I like Machines™ will probably feature sometime in june next year. 

I'm really interested to find out what do you guys imagine, or what images does this craft stir up in your minds?


----------



## Ash (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool. I understand why you liked that starship comparison site now!

Is it a single man ship or bigger, it's hard to tell form the design. 

I like that (to me) it seems to combines both Western and Japanese elements and comes of looking both sleek and dangerous. I look forward to seeing more, I love that kind of stuff, although I have zero talent for it myself.

The side view reminded me of something and was stumped. And then I remembered: Dargo's Gun/Sword in Farscape! It has a similar profile (just the blade bits sticking out the front), but also has that little seperation down the middle.


----------



## Ash (Aug 12, 2005)

TO prove I'm not crazy 

That's only a fan mock-up and doesn't quite capture the fact that it's split in two halves.

The only critisism I have would be the lack of colour/shading makes some of it hard to distinguish, but I'm guessing that's still being worked on?


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 12, 2005)

its a single man, although its overscalled to give it a more realistic size, ^^the entry plug is at the top is where the pilot sits in and is about 2 meters long, infact the entire fighter is probably as long as a jumbo. just a testiment to how much gear you'd need in there for it to actually do what it was suppost to do.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 12, 2005)

heh, thats awesome, I kinda like building symbolism into machines, even if its by accident.
I have a few sketches that are based on the shape of a puma
Although im supprised that came to mind so strongly^^ I thought you where talking about the the little ship claudia black flies.
Heh, it could be worse, eg it could remind you of something really bad
eg Dr Evils space ship


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 12, 2005)

Excellent work then - the split front reminds me very much of the single-seater combat craft in my own SF writing. I always hoped to film something of that one day - maybe if you hang around chronicles long enough it might be one of your models. 

Don't think I'm kidding either, but I have very long-term goals.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll deffinately be up for that, keep me posted


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 12, 2005)

dreamwalker said:
			
		

> ...its overscalled to give it a more realistic size...


A glance does no justice to the detail put into the fighter(?). The image needs to be big. 

The speculative technology of the orange-yellow parts is where my imagination wanders. I'm interested in the detailing of the darker areas where you added heat fins, etc., and the function of those parts. Seems more like something to do with propulsion than weaponry. Maybe they're huge vacuum tubes.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 12, 2005)

It's a fighter^
As for the speculative technology, orange suggests paint 
As for the heat fins(?). If these are the ones on the Nacels,there necessary because each nasel contains a fusion reactor (fusion torch drive)- and I don't believe in cold fusion  
All the stuff between the Nacels are weapon and heat reduction areas.

i've just uploaded another image
http://www.theskyunion.com/starfighter1.jpg
the bottom of the fighter has even more speculative tech, i'll try and get a shot of that sometime tomorrow


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 12, 2005)

dreamwalker said:
			
		

> i've just uploaded another imagehttp://www.theskyunion.com/starfighter1.jpg
> the bottom of the fighter has even more speculative tech, i'll try and get a shot of that sometime tomorrow


incredible... Thanks for sharing the captions with us. Why do you call it an entry *plug*?





> However, even with her advanced technology 130,000 Isp fusion torch drive, the fuel requirements for this drive system are enormous, with the ship burning through 280 kilograms of hydrogen reaction mass per second at 1 G, and twice that at the less efficient 1.5 G acceleration rate.—http://forums.classicbattletech.com/index.php/topic,27286.0.html


The fighter must have a huge fuel tank.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 12, 2005)

Sounds like those fusion torch drives are the propultion systems? 
Mine power serveral different types of drives, based on ion/plasma drive technology - with antimater afterburners... (+20g) gravitational transit drive, (+2g)
With an estimated burn time of 3 hours (at 20g) 
The Fusion torch drive would create (electrical?) energy and it would be converted to the needs of all the other systems of the craft.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 13, 2005)

dreamwalker said:
			
		

> Sounds like those fusion torch drives are the propultion systems?


yea, by the sound of it, they are strictly for propulsion.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 13, 2005)

One word 'wow'

That is really really good dreamwalker well done!


----------



## SciFi_Short_Story (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey, that is absolutely an excellent render, and it sounds like you've put quite a bit of thought into the whole deal. I do kind catch myself looking for an astromech cockpit, but on that scale, I realize it is like nothing the Star Wars universe can boast. It's probably as large as a frigate!

Very well done, but I have to ask: do you do renderings yourself? I have a few sketches for personal use that I want to convert to electronic media. I'm neither an artist, however, nor a graphic designer, and Microsoft Paintbrush really isn't as powerful as I'd like it to be ^^. Let me know if you'd be interested.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 14, 2005)

SciFi_Short_Story said:
			
		

> I do kind catch myself looking for an astromech cockpit, but on that scale, I realize it is like nothing the Star Wars universe can boast. It's probably as large as a frigate!


heh, yeah scale is difficult, I recon it to be about 50 - 60 meters in length < heh, it being short range too!



			
				SciFi_Short_Story said:
			
		

> Very well done, but I have to ask: do you do renderings yourself? I have a few sketches for personal use that I want to convert to electronic media. I'm neither an artist, however, nor a graphic designer, and Microsoft Paintbrush really isn't as powerful as I'd like it to be ^^. Let me know if you'd be interested.


Its a question of detail vs time, if your just wanting a clean part/shape/scale mock up, thats fine. The model with the detail you see there takes about 70 hours to model in 3d max, not including rendering time which roughly equals an hour for wallpaper size.
If you want to send me the sketches (email?ftp?) I could think about it


----------



## ron amtt (Aug 15, 2005)

can I use it in an illustration? RM
http://ronmatt.deviantart.com/gallery


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 15, 2005)

ron amtt said:
			
		

> can I use it in an illustration? RM
> http://ronmatt.deviantart.com/gallery


0.o
how so?


----------



## NSMike (Aug 16, 2005)

For me it brings to mind more of a small corvette vehicle than a starfighter.  If it were a little bulkier and had a few more separations on the hull plates, it would look like a corvette (by corvette I mean a small ship with a crew of 5 or 6).


----------



## edott (Dec 21, 2005)

Dreamwalker that looks fantastic i am blown away, what did you use to draw it with?


----------



## Whitestar (Aug 10, 2006)

dreamwalker said:
			
		

> Its not exactly art in the traditional sence but i figure some of you might appriciate it anyway.
> http://www.theskyunion.com/starfighter.jpg
> 
> I'll be releasing more views shortly.
> ...


 
WOW!!! That's an awesome design Dreamwalker! Well done! You mentioned that its a starfighter, therefore, what kind of weapons does it possess? Also, I'd love to see what cockpit looks like. Do you have any photos of that?

Whitestar​


----------



## SteveR (Aug 10, 2006)

Very very nice Dreamwalker - beautiful work. Congrats


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 10, 2006)

This is an amazing design, very clean, very detailed! Any plans to use it with backgrounds and other stuff?


----------

